# What should I use??



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Greetings Everyone,

My Redwood Creek and Tallulah Ridge RR has been running one engine since it's opening day, run by RC and rechargable batteries. Santa is going to be bringing our three year old (and me) the new Bachmann Thomas the Tank and Percy engines. I don't have traditional power hooked to the rails nor do I have a power source and looking for ideas. Not sure if these two engines can e boutfited with RC and batteries and I probably couldn't afford it right now if they could. I also have a Hartland replica of Disney's Lille Belle that also must run with power.

I have a loop of about 150 feet and wonder what you would suggest I use to power the rails. 

Thanks for your suggestions

Richard


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

MRC TRainpower 6200 might be just the ticket. None of those locos are going to draw a lot of amps. You might look on ebay for an old LGB 1 amp throttle. Those are pretty robust


You might need to pay some attention to your track joints. I would take them apart, clean them with contact cleaner and/or a wire brush, and put them back together with a dab of anti corrosion paste in the joint


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The 6200 is marginal when you get around 2 amps. We have no info on what this new loco will draw, but it's probably a safe bet that it's low current, since it will be sold in a set with a cheap transformer. 

I would though, not encourage you to go buy an LGB 1 amp throttle, until the reports of the actual current draw come out. 

In either case, both of the supplies are pretty poor investments, so if you get one cheap, cool, but it should be cheap. I would spend money on something better, it will last you a lifetime. 

I gave my 6200 away. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to agree the MRC 6200's are marginal at best. Yet our club has two of them, and they seem to work for everything we run. Diesels? Probably not!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been using an eaarly version MRC Controlmaster 20 for many years as a test unit. 
Very reliable. Lots of features.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe my friend RJ also uses one of those. 

What I found on the MRC is that although rated for 24 volts and 60 VA, at higher loads, it could not maintain voltage. I used to have a LGB track cleaner loco, it it would not run this, although it would run my Shay. 

So, if you are starting out, try something else would be my recommendation. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree the MRC is underpowered for most uses, but seriously guys--do you think Thomas and Percy are going to be drawing a lot of amps? I saw the prototypes at ECLSTS--they are nicely done and much better than the Lionel version, but very light and clearly not intended to pull 8 heavyweights with lights. The OP just wanted to run a train around for a three year old--Percy and his two little plastic wheel 3 ounce freight cars--should he get the $600 Bridgewerks 20 amp box? 

Some perspective maybe. 

Not sure what kind of price he wants to pay, so i was thinkning low cost


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm... we say the 6200 is a little light and you then jump to a Bridgewerks? 

How about a little moderation? 

I stand by my original statements and did NOT recommend anything like a Bridgewerks. 

Also, as I said, we don't know the current draw yet. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I appreciate the input from all...

I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars but want something that will be substantial enough to do the job. I never thought the power supply's that are part of the Thomas kit would be enough to for outdoors...it will be enough for that magical Christmas morning around the tree...but later in the day when we move outside I need something different. I also am aware since I've been running RC/rechargable batteries that I willl need to get a track cleaner as well as clean all the contacts between the rails. If I start now...I may be ready by Christmas day







.

So my first reaction is that the MRC is not enough power...does anyone have any other suggestions??

Again, I appreciate all the input.

Richard

(Side note)...had a great evening of running my Connie with RC/battery power all night long...lot's of fun!! A little humid here in Central California but nothing a paper towel could dry off.....


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Well you could try that three amp bridgewerks unit--the "Mini Mag." 

Mini-Mag 

The advantage would be easy cotnrols for little hands

You could also get the Aristo "trackside" 27 mhz TRain Engineer fro about the same price:

Trackside TE 

My daughter was running the same handheld when she was three, but I took it apart and color coded the buttons--painted the "gofast" green, the "goslo" yellow, the emergency stop red. Changing direction on that ting will mess up a three year old for a while, but they will fgure it out. I stll have a couple of the virtually identical 75 mhz handhelds that I let kkids run. The long antenna is a problem though. I've had a couple break and had to replace them. But the Trackside TE is a proven and reliable system


You could also buy a power supply and a throttle. That's what I did--I went on ebay and bought a MeanWell DC power supply very much like this one:

MeanWell on Ebay 

They come in many different voltage and amperage ratings. The more amps the better. I use a 12 amp model now, you could probably get away with 5-8 with no trouble. 18-124 volts. Then I bought an Aristocraft 10 amp throttle:

Aristo controller 

They might be hard to find--search for the part number. The Aristo throttle is relly easy for kids--clockwise for fast, coutnerclockwise for slow, little direction switch. You could assmeble a8-10 amp cntrol, system for around $100 that way.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now, that's the response I was hoping for Mike! I knew you had it in you! 

I would personally buy a fixed, regulated power supply and an inexpensive controller. Then if you went to a constant track power situation later, you are all set. 

The only caveat is that the Aristo contoller is PWM only, you might have trouble if you go to sound systems that want DC, the QSI will not like the PWM, or a Sierra, or some other solutions. 

I think there are some inexpensive DC controllers out there, maybe someone knows. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I guarantee you the older model MRC Controlmaster 20 *WILL* handle what you need it for and then more to boot. 
I have had it apart and the 4 amp bridge rectifier and transistor have a substantial heatsink as well as being fan cooled. 
Do not compare it to the wimpy MRC 6200.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 18 Oct 2009 02:53 PM 

I think there are some inexpensive DC controllers out there.........

Regards, Greg


I ended up making my own using an LM350 chip and an old reclaimed MRC H0 power pack as the enclosure because I couldn't find an inexpensive 3-amp DC throttle.


LGB makes a 5 amp DC throttle - 52120 and 52121 - but it's not cheap.

Maybe a bit of an overkill power wise. 


BTW - Some basic LGB sound doesn't like PWM either.

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

PS - I just saw the LGB throttle plus an Aristo supply on ebay for the starting price of $89.- 
Didn't sell so you could email the ebayer to see if he will sell it at that price. 
Auction ID 190337701426


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well if you are looking for a cheap trackside throttle: How about at a G-Scale Graphics "Simple Critter Control" ($29) and a DPDT switch (


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I looked at your site first Del, and for some reason I took away the impression that everything was for battery only.

I really went there first, because I thought you had it.

Now there's the best solution going in my opinion.

*http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/De...ritter.htm* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 18 Oct 2009 07:14 PM 

Now there's the best solution going in my opinion.

*http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/De...ritter.htm* 


Regards, Greg



Greg -

Did you forget about your comment earlier in this thread?

This unit has a PWM output.
In addition it's also limited to 20 volts DC maximum at the input.
And although 20 VDC may be enough for the engines in question, it wouldn't be a good investment to buy a say 18 volt DC supply if one wants to use it long term.


In addition to the unit itself, one needs to get some sort of enclosure, speed control knob, terminals for input and output, add some sort of labeling - it's amazing how much these bits and pieces cost in the end.

I personally don't think this is a very good solution.

Regards, Knut


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

KRS, use the LM338 and go to 5 amps if needed. Direct replacement of the LM350.


----------

